

The NSA comes recruiting - lawl
http://mobandmultitude.com/2013/07/02/the-nsa-comes-recruiting/

======
malandrew
This was a fun read and it seams like many people could just DDoS the
recruiting efforts of the NSA and CIA by showing up to recruiting sessions and
playing devil's advocates. If you are well informed and good at internet
arguing, you are well equipped to attend these recruiting sessions.

At the very least it would plant the seeds of cognitive dissonance in the
minds of everyone recruiting for the NSA and CIA. e.g. "Why do so many of the
citizens we are trying to protect not agree with our decision to do a job
where we trade liberty for security?"

------
osivertsson
Oh my, those NSA employees sure did have a hard time justifying their work as
"apolitical" in front of such enlightened students.

Very well argued by the students! This will definitely leave a mark that will
last in the minds of these two NSA employees.

Highly recommended that you listen to the whole thing.

------
MattyRad
Fascinating. It is encouraging to see students to so intelligently rebuke the
NSA for its actions. I don't think I myself could have responded so aptly
them.

------
mtgx
Brilliant. I remember reading on HN some comments a while ago (long before
PRISM) about refusing jobs at the NSA or being willing to help companies
develop surveillance software and such, and some were say that "why would they
refuse the jobs? It's not like it will make a difference. Others will just
take the job instead".

Maybe, but it's the same with protesting and boycotting. The more opposition,
the better, and every little bit helps to turn things around.

When they come to recruit you next time, do what these students did, shame
them in public for lying and abusing their power, and refuse to work for them.
Think of it as "taking a stand" for protecting your own rights, by refusing to
be part of the group of people that is making the country worse.

